# MSi GS66 i7 10750h Undervolt!



## VelfarreBR (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello friends. Glad to have found this forum and so many people with knowledge.

Well, after much reading and research and finally after a few days I managed to perform the undervolt of my MSi GS66 i7 10750h.
I think it stayed stable in all the profiles created. I've run benchmarks, played a lot of games without problems. And the best, without losing much performance and with very good temperatures for this type of chassis. Fans are in advanced mode for both CPU and GPU.

I would like to share in detail how I did undervolt and hear opinions on how I can improve something or if I leave anyway.

Did I forget something?

*1 MSi Stock*







*
2 Game








3 Internet AC Profile







4 Battery Profile*








*Options





TPL Stock




*
I would be very grateful if I get some considerations.
A hug to all!


----------

